# Never Summer Demo - My Thoughts and Reviews!!



## FLuiD

This past weekend was the first of a few of demo's I want to attend in Colorado. I packed all my gear (- board) and headed for the Dino lot to meet a buddy early Saturday morning. After being solicited in the parking lot (again) and still not wanting to read "Watchtower" I packed my crap in his German penis extension Audi and headed to the Never Summer demo at Loveland. 

We arrived swiftly with not much of a crowd in the lot and a decent parking spot. I started getting ready to hit the hill and had a slight equipment failure with my boot. With no knife to be found I quickly took a lighter to the speed laces on my Northwave boot and made some "modifications!" I wasn't going to let some POS broken string ruin my demo day, no! Off we went to the 2 black "Never Summer" EZ-Up's!

With a freshly shaven face and "porn star" mustache I arrived at the tents ready to roll. I showed up with just a pair of last seasons Forum Republic bindings that have like 40+ days on them and still look like new. The NS guys thought it was pretty funny and laughed at me. Then it was time for some quick paperwork. Name, addy, phone, mothers underwear size, dogs name, girlfriends bra size etc... After leaving my John Hancock as well as my Visa and an ID I was ready to take my pick at the first board of the day. I was stoked to try all the boards in R/C now after riding my Evo-R last season. On to the boards!

_[*Note - This is all in my opinion. I am not a pro snowboarder and work a normal job struggling to get days off to ride like most people here. I don't work for Never Summer and only have 2 NS boards out of 10+. I am 6' 180 lbs 28yrs old and not made of rubber anymore unfortunately! I ride regular stance 23" and 15/-15. All boards were ridden this way. I rode the Evo-R and Circuit-R centered and all other boards based on the offset of the inserts. I did not ride a Titan but have before and there was no change this year to it. It's just not a board I would ever really find myself on for what I like to do now.]_


09/10 Never Summer Evo-R - 155

I have an Evo-R from last year in a 158 and have rode my buddies 155 plenty so I am pretty use to the board. They mounted up the bindings and handed it over. A nice shiny purple one with a neon green base, lol. The first thing I noticed is it felt a little lighter then last years. Maybe it's just me? Anyways off to the slopes. Right off the lift I noticed it definitely had a fesh wax job. The board also looked brand new as this was the first demo. Strapped in and took off!! Pressed it right out of the gate and it felt a little softer then last years in the middle, hmm. After a few runs I was convinced it has changed internally somehow. Not much but if you rode one for a year you would notice. The board performed as expected. Super fun to play around on. Not catchy and still stable enough at moderate speed. Bombing down a steep hill is a little sketch but it's manageable and after all it's an Evo!!! It's light on damping ability but no ramen noodle. The vario grip sidecut is something I really like and the 09/10 Evo-R lays over and carves great for a frestyle board. The tip/tail still has the double carbon V's and provided plenty of pop for me when needed. The R/C is super forgiving but always feels fine when jumping to me compared to other "alternative camber" boards. The current Evo-R is the same in that aspect and lands smooth. I am pretty familiar with this board and definitely liked the current one! Was it better then last years? I thought so. Some say it's the same but it felt a tad softer between the binders and it felt better to me. Seemed to fit the board better and was just a blast to play on!


09/10 Never Summer Circuit-R - 155

I wanted to ride the 155 SL-R next but it was out. So I scanned the board inventory and decided to try out the new Circuit to see what it's all about! Definitely lighter then the Evo-R, nice. As I rode off the lift I was stoked to go hard in the backseat and see what it would do. It felt as expected and was softer all around then the Evo. It pressed super easy and I could really hold it well too. Felt a little soggy, No carbon here! I brought it down lazy and hooked an edge looking back for my friend like a dumbass..lol. After a run or 2 I was use to it and I felt fine on it and could ride it anywhere. It may not be the most stable and will give you the jitters a bit but for 400 bucks you can't beat it for a "park/jibby" board. While I was riding it I got sprayed in the face by a skiier waiting on the side of the run for my friend. I tried to chase him down and it was just not the right board for a yard sale assault! After that run-in I took it back. MUCH better then the System Never Summer!!!


09/10 Never Summer Premier F1-R - 159

Damn SL-R's are still all out. They must be super awesome, right? So I spot the Premier F1-R with it's slightly pointed tail just sitting, screaming, "ride me!" You know like the Vivid girls on a Sims Fader. This is a board I have been looking forward to try ever since I saw they were going to make it in R/C. I have rode Premier's before and they have never disappointed me for a mountain cruising missile assault. So with the same Republic's mounted up I was off on a mission to find that douchebag skiier, hehe. First thing I noticed is how light the board was. I mean come on it's not an Evo or a Circuit but any of you that have had Never Summer boards knows what a tank some of them can be. The previous Premier's were not the most nimble or light weight but they were indestructible! I was shocked and strapped in for a ride. The board was awesome! Already riding/owning an Evo it was definitely my favorite of the line for this year. The board was super fast and stable through some gnarly chop. It would lay a track in the snow just like the euro carving speed suit wearing fools at A-Basin! Poppy and responsive as expected and felt way more forgiving then any other Premier. I tail pressed it at speed and it was fine and came right up. This was a lot more of a chore on the cambered variety. Shot off the side of a run to find something fresh and popped back on. Jumped great and landed smooth as 21 year old's tramp stamp peach fuzz!! I didn't want to take it back. Oh and BTW while I was riding this my buddy (who is a dude) rode the Lotus which was hilarious. Time for a lunch break.....


----------



## FLuiD

Mmm. Loveland has good homemade pizza and calzones. Quick safety meeting and I go on a mission for a pie. If you haven't tried the pizza you should. It's not magical but it's not frozen and is quite tasty. After lunch I head back to my friend's penis extension for another meeting and to drop off some Never Summer stickers. Back to the demo's!


09/10 Never Summer SL-R 155/158

I have actually never rode an SL-R. I know it's NS's top seller but I just haven't got around to riding one. My buddy has one but he's goofy and yeah, PITA. It felt about the same weight as the Evo. I noticed right away that my rear binding was now a LOT closer to those carbon V's thanks to the setback. Took a run or 2 to adjust to it (and my full stomach) and decided to see what it would do. I have to say I wasn't super impressed. The core felt as stiff to me as the F1-R was and I was wishing I had them center my stance. The board had plenty of pop. The tip/tail felt stiffer then the Evo but about the same as the F1-R. At speed it was a little better through chop then the Evo but not enough to be worth it for me. I liked the Evo more all around honestly. It was just more lively and rewarding to me. I'll take an Evo-R or F1-R any day of the week over the SL-R. I mean there was nothing wrong with it, it just didn't have the fun of the Evo or the super balls out awesomeness of the F1. I took it back and decided to try again in a 158. I walked over to the lift and got ready to strap in. WTF, are my binding buckles really mounted on the inside?? Haha. I laughed and told my buddy. He then went to strap in and noticed the same thing. ROFL.. So we decide to head up anyways and give it a try. Well that was a bad idea as he had his high backs rotated and my toe caps don't fit right bassackward! We rode back down and got some more stickers, thanks Gags! I promptly took them to the car while they fixed the fubarred mounted bindings on 2 boards, haha. After everyone from NS took their turns at giving the dude that set them up MAJOR shit we were off again. Eh, is all I can say. It's a cool board and I can see the target market but it just felt OK at everything. If I had to settle on 1 board from the line up for all over in all conditions it would NOT be this one! [Flame suit on!]


09/10 Never Summer Heritage-R - 158

Never been a huge "Heritage" fan but I wanted ride it in R/C fosho! the NS dudes said to me "It's like an SL-R but on CRACK!" Well, that's re-assuring right? We all like thing's on crack like bums in Denver, anyone on the 15 bus, anyone in Lake County California, Lindsay Lohan etc right?? I sure know I do!!! My previous issue with this board has always been the sidecut and plank feeling. I rode it for 3 runs and brought it back. Just not my style. For "freeriding" the F1-R killed it and still was playful and fun yet forgiving and fast. This board not so much for me. It was more blah then the SL-R to me. It felt wayy better this year as a R/C vario grip board but still had all the characteristics I don't like in this board. I can't really explain it that well and am tired of typing this so yeah, it was no bueno for me! 


After that I had them mount up the F1-R again and did a few more runs. I took it through the park and was impressed as well for what it is. Only took it off some jumps and the flat box. Then it was time to call it a day. We said our goodbyes to the NS guys, gathered our ID's/CC's and headed to the penis extension. Riding for 25 runs before 3pm with time to consume a pizza (that sounds delicious right now) and multiple safety meetings took it's toll. Time to ditch the gear and get ready for the short drive back. So...my boot now won't come off. I had to loop shit around shit to make it tight etc and it's just not loosening up enough to get my foot out. Out comes my good old Bic and melts away the pain. The boot comes off now and I guarantee whomever at Backcountry open's the RMA will laugh. Oh well, you gotta do what you gotta do. Day 6 of riding for me this year was in the books!

Cliffnotes - 
The Evo-R felt softer then last year and still rocks. 
The Circuit-R is a definite improvement from the System and was fun for what it is for sure!
The F1-R stole the show for me and I have one on the way, was just a super fun board that I can also use for a pow board!!
The SL-R was just ok at everything. Kind of like an "Enduro" motorcycle.
The Heritage-R was for someone other then me! 

I never did find that douchebag skiier!!


----------



## roremc

Hey great review there. Should be a great help to anyone considering buying one of their boards. 

You could have put more work into it though!


----------



## killclimbz

Nice review. The FR1 is a leading candidate for my next splitboard. I need to get out and demo that and the Summit R to decide which one I want.


----------



## von

thanks for the review. I cant wait to demo the evor and f1-r. Unfortunately their all mtn boards are too big for me my range is 147-151. Im a small dude about 140lbs..might need to try a girls board. What do you think?


----------



## Triple8Sol

Great reviews! I found a local shop that is going to let me demo an SL-R, so I guess we'll see...


----------



## Guest

I wake up around 11 this morning to get a glass of water then return to my bed when lo and behold! the long rectangular cardboard box which had dogged my dreams the night before is posted up near my front door, and inside it my brand new evo-r 155 (white); however the smile quickly slid from my face when I ventured to check the snow report. cmon snow!


----------



## iKimshi

Nice review. I have the Circuit-R and I'm just waiting to hit the slopes.


----------



## Zee

Good reviews. I have an SL-R sitting in the living room ready to go. Judging by what you wrote, I think I'll probably like it, I prefer a stiffer board.


----------



## Xander

this makes me super stoked i bought the evo-r over the sl-r as it sounds like it is exactly all i hoped it would be. only 5 weeks till i fly from australia to CO and i can ride it! cant wait


----------



## ghostovan

Thanks for review man! It helped me a lot (got NS Evo myself and was looking for smth freeride oriented to get at the end of the season F1-R or Heritage (now i have my goal - F1-R )).

Btw, nice introduction story style though.:thumbsup:


----------



## DiscoStu

pornstar moustache and regular safety meetings...

Are we related?


----------



## bravo_castle

I was at the Tuesday/Wednesday LL demo days.

The F1-R stole the show, I loved it.
Good pop, very stable at speed & in the chop.


----------



## Method

Don't get the evo-r review myself, you say the thing is sketchy and only fine at moderate speeds, I charge with that thing constantly threw crud,groomers basically whatever the mountain throws at me and love the thing, definitely doesn't feel sketchy to me.


----------



## Guest

great review! Will definitely let my buddies know about the Never Summer's


----------



## jimster716

Nice reviews.

I got to try out my new SL-R over the weekend. I can see how you found middle of the road between the Evo and F1 to be unimpressive but for my purposes I found it to be a great all-mtn compromise. I was debating on the F1 and SL-R and decided to go a bit more freestyle and forgiving based on my skill level. Couldn't have been happier with the ability to keep up with other riders charging down and also have fun laying tracks.


----------



## arsenic0

Gotta say im still sad they are mostly doing demo's in CO...when as i understand it everybody in CO rocks NS gear already...i'd like to see more Demo's elsewhere..like there are zero listed for anywhere on the west coast right now...no WA/OR/CA at all..but..New Mexico? I really want to try a Premier F1-R to look at buying one late this season if available or next season...i'd drive an extra hour or two up to WA to try them..but not 20 hours 1 way to goto CO


----------



## iKimshi

I know they're doing one in Pennsylvania at White Tail I think in January which is nice for me to try out other NS boards.


----------



## arsenic0

My biggest concern is that @ 135-145ish lbs that the 157(the smallest) F1-R may be a bit big ...but without trying its hard to know...


----------



## The Chairman

arsenic0 said:


> Gotta say im still sad they are mostly doing demo's in CO...when as i understand it everybody in CO rocks NS gear already...i'd like to see more Demo's elsewhere..like there are zero listed for anywhere on the west coast right now...no WA/OR/CA at all..but..New Mexico? I really want to try a Premier F1-R to look at buying one late this season if available or next season...i'd drive an extra hour or two up to WA to try them..but not 20 hours 1 way to goto CO


arsenicO you've got our attention! We are definitely going to schedule demos in WA/OR/CA for Jan./Feb./March. Look for dates/locations posted soon at neversummer.com


----------



## Method

Idaho to damnit!


----------



## arsenic0

Good to hear! Im running into more people with NS's out here, everybody seems to enjoy them.
I was standing in line on a deep pow day Saturday and the guy behind me bent over and swiped the snow off the back of my 09 SL-R..at first i was thinking uhh..wtf dude thanks?...

Guess he saw a bit of the name on the tail..he was rockin an older Titan..didnt recognize it with the graphic..looked like a redish mountain type graphic

I know i already got your attention in a previous thread awhile ago when i brought it up you mentioned coming out here, just didnt see anything on the calendar so thought i'd throw it out there again to see if you saw Vman ...


----------



## The Chairman

arsenic0 said:


> Good to hear! Im running into more people with NS's out here, everybody seems to enjoy them.
> I was standing in line on a deep pow day Saturday and the guy behind me bent over and swiped the snow off the back of my 09 SL-R..at first i was thinking uhh..wtf dude thanks?...
> 
> Guess he saw a bit of the name on the tail..he was rockin an older Titan..didnt recognize it with the graphic..looked like a redish mountain type graphic
> 
> I know i already got your attention in a previous thread awhile ago when i brought it up you mentioned coming out here, just didnt see anything on the calendar so thought i'd throw it out there again to see if you saw Vman ...


Deep pow day Saturday? I'm jealous! I did get my shred on at Vail Sunday. I scraped some ice off a guys Heritage and he gave me a starburst. Glad to hear NS people do that out there too!


Here are some of NW Never Summer demo dates: 
Dec 19 at Aspect in Bend I'll be sending my boards up to the hill.
Dec 20 is the Mt Hood On-snow
Feb 5 6 7 demoing at the Mt Baker Banked Slalom

I'll post more when I find additional dates/locations(i.e. California)


----------



## The Chairman

Method said:


> Idaho to damnit!


Don't get your potatoes ruffled! I'll find out about Idaho too. Gosh, why doesn't everyone just buy Summit's and hide out in the Tetons!


----------



## Triple8Sol

arsenic0 said:


> I was standing in line on a deep pow day Saturday and the guy behind me bent over and swiped the snow off the back of my 09 SL-R..at first i was thinking uhh..wtf dude thanks?...





Vman said:


> I scraped some ice off a guys Heritage and he gave me a starburst.


Don't touch my cock don't touch my board.

(adapted from a saying regarding chefs and their knives)


----------



## arsenic0

Vman said:


> Deep pow day Saturday? I'm jealous! I did get my shred on at Vail Sunday. I scraped some ice off a guys Heritage and he gave me a starburst. Glad to hear NS people do that out there too!
> 
> 
> Here are some of NW Never Summer demo dates:
> Dec 19 at Aspect in Bend I'll be sending my boards up to the hill.
> Dec 20 is the Mt Hood On-snow
> Feb 5 6 7 demoing at the Mt Baker Banked Slalom
> 
> I'll post more when I find additional dates/locations(i.e. California)


Sweet, where on Hood though? There's 3 spots ..Timberline, Mt Hood Meadows, and Skibowl.


----------



## Method

Vman said:


> Don't get your potatoes ruffled! I'll find out about Idaho too. Gosh, why doesn't everyone just buy Summit's and hide out in the Tetons!


haha potatoes ruffled, good one . Yea seriously I have a hard enough time trying to find stores that actually sell neversummer up here in idaho it's all damn bananas and shit, so get some demos going to spread the good word. :thumbsup:, I'll send you a box of idaho potatoes if it's done :thumbsup:


----------



## Zee

There are still enough hidden rocks to not take the new SL-R out yet. Took a good chunk out of the Rider's Choice on Friday... but man was it ever a good day!


----------



## The Chairman

Method said:


> haha potatoes ruffled, good one . Yea seriously I have a hard enough time trying to find stores that actually sell neversummer up here in idaho it's all damn bananas and shit, so get some demos going to spread the good word. :thumbsup:, I'll send you a box of idaho potatoes if it's done :thumbsup:


We rely on customer testimonials and riders spreading the good word. What is your local mountain? Also I have a list of shops in Idaho who demo our boards. Or I'll push for a demo at your area. Let me know.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X

while i have your attention...i'll be ordering a premier in the next couple days, but i'm torn on what size to get. i'm 5' 10" 175 lbs. riding for 15 years on the east coast. i'm torn between the 157 and 159. its going to replace my 'everyday' board which is a 159. i'm almost never in the park and spend 75% on trail and 25% in the trees. i'd like to get the 157 to gain a little mobility, but i'm afraid i'll lose some speed and power. i'm thinking with the R.C. tech it'll be a little more forgiving so i'll be fine with the 159, but just wanted to make sure i'm on the right path. thoughts??


----------



## ---NT---

arsenic0 said:


> Sweet, where on Hood though? There's 3 spots ..Timberline, Mt Hood Meadows, and Skibowl.


Should be Meadows - at least that's the same day they're having a demo-fest so I'd assume NS will be one of many at Meadows.
I'm planning on going up to check out this reverse camber business - I really wanna try Capita's Indoor FK. Hopefully the weather/conditions will be good.


----------



## Method

Vman said:


> We rely on customer testimonials and riders spreading the good word. What is your local mountain? Also I have a list of shops in Idaho who demo our boards. Or I'll push for a demo at your area. Let me know.



Schweitzer is the major one in the area, it would probably be the best business decision to get a demo going up there out of the other ones in the area. You'll get the most people out testing them :thumbsup:

Can you tell me the shops? if theirs any near me I'd love to check em out, I've tried a most of the shops I know in the area that said they sold neversummer and it ended up being just the longboards or they only had like 2 neversummer decks neither in my size. I ended up having to just order my evo online heh


Potatoes are all rdy to go bro! make it happen


----------



## arsenic0

---NT--- said:


> Should be Meadows - at least that's the same day they're having a demo-fest so I'd assume NS will be one of many at Meadows.
> I'm planning on going up to check out this reverse camber business - I really wanna try Capita's Indoor FK. Hopefully the weather/conditions will be good.


Thanks i didnt even think to check Meadows Calendar....thats good...last year i missed the demo days..got there too late ...


----------



## FLuiD

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> while i have your attention...i'll be ordering a premier in the next couple days, but i'm torn on what size to get. i'm 5' 10" 175 lbs. riding for 15 years on the east coast. i'm torn between the 157 and 159. its going to replace my 'everyday' board which is a 159. i'm almost never in the park and spend 75% on trail and 25% in the trees. i'd like to get the 157 to gain a little mobility, but i'm afraid i'll lose some speed and power. i'm thinking with the R.C. tech it'll be a little more forgiving so i'll be fine with the 159, but just wanted to make sure i'm on the right path. thoughts??


I am just a tad taller and heavier and I chose a 159. I was not able to ride the F1-R in a 157 but I wouldn't have bought it anyway. For me it's for murdering groomers and I will use it as my POW stick, so 159 was an easy sale. Trust me though that the 159 is no tank and you will be suprised how light and lively it is!! I just don't think for the style of board that going shorter would really gain anything. After all swinging a 159 around will make hopping on a shorter board feel like a popsicle stick!!!

Thanks for the replies guys! My F1-R came yesterday and just un-boxed it. Freaking SWEET!


----------



## Guest

Wow more NS androids! You all match like N'Sinc


----------



## FLuiD

frosty1976 said:


> Wow more NS androids! You all match like N'Sinc


:laugh:
LoL....If you are going to make an attempt to insult someone or "make a funny" you should at least spell the band name referenced correctly!


----------



## Jay29

What are difference between the 07 System and the 10 Evo-r besides rocker?


----------



## Guest

frosty1976 said:


> Wow more NS androids! You all match like N'Sinc


yes... because the thread doesn't say "never summer demo" at the top.


----------



## FLuiD

Jay29 said:


> What are difference between the 07 System and the 10 Evo-r besides rocker?


The System was NS's price point board with no carbon etc. It's more comparable to the Circuit-R in terms of what's in production now. I have a System, have rode the Circuit-R and have an Evo-R. The system was ok and got you into a NS for cheap. The Circuit-R is MUCH improved overall and the R/C makes it a whole different board. The Evo-R is a different beast all together and if the choice wasn't $$ but just which one I would say Evo-R hands down!


----------



## Jay29

FLuiD said:


> The System was NS's price point board with no carbon etc. It's more comparable to the Circuit-R in terms of what's in production now. I have a System, have rode the Circuit-R and have an Evo-R. The system was ok and got you into a NS for cheap. The Circuit-R is MUCH improved overall and the R/C makes it a whole different board. The Evo-R is a different beast all together and if the choice wasn't $$ but just which one I would say Evo-R hands down!


Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenix_Rider

Hey Vman, any chance of seeing NS at the Wisp, Seven Springs, etc? (yeah I know weak sauce... but how can I complain when they're both only an hour away?) I'm interested in the F1-R and Titan (prob the TX) to replace a particularly ancient O'Sin. (Surge Wide anyone? LOL)


----------



## LuckyStrike

Hate to be a pest but I am very interested in NS boards after reading these boards. Will there be an East Coast demo day?


----------



## Jay29

I think they do east coast later in the year. When they came to Michigan it was late January.


----------



## The Chairman

Method said:


> Schweitzer is the major one in the area, it would probably be the best business decision to get a demo going up there out of the other ones in the area. You'll get the most people out testing them :thumbsup:
> 
> Can you tell me the shops? if theirs any near me I'd love to check em out, I've tried a most of the shops I know in the area that said they sold neversummer and it ended up being just the longboards or they only had like 2 neversummer decks neither in my size. I ended up having to just order my evo online heh
> 
> 
> Potatoes are all rdy to go bro! make it happen


Hey Method man, I talked to our NW rep and I mentioned the need for demos in your area. He doesn't have anything planned for Schweitzer, having such a large territory it's hard for him to do a lot of demos.

Our shops in your area that have boards and might demo them are: Dethbox in Sandpoint 208-265-5566 or Mtn. Gear in Spokane Valley 509-340-1140.
Demo boards were just shipped to Phat Freds at the base of Grand Targhee also Peaked Sports in Driggs. I know that's a trek for you, but Grand Targhee's awesome!
We really appreciate your business and I wish we could have a more extensive demo tour for you and everyone else. But we are a small company and are trying to expand this program.

Killing me with the potatoes. I love them anyway mashed, fried, scalloped, boiled, au gratin, tots. You name it, I'm going to work my ass off for you to get me some taters


----------



## The Chairman

arsenic0 said:


> Thanks i didnt even think to check Meadows Calendar....thats good...last year i missed the demo days..got there too late ...


Just confirmed with our NW rep and it is Mt. Hood Meadows... Thanks


----------



## The Chairman

Phenix_Rider said:


> Hey Vman, any chance of seeing NS at the Wisp, Seven Springs, etc? (yeah I know weak sauce... but how can I complain when they're both only an hour away?) I'm interested in the F1-R and Titan (prob the TX) to replace a particularly ancient O'Sin. (Surge Wide anyone? LOL)


I'm sorry Phenix Rider but your SOL. I talked to our rep and he said there isn't anything open and by the time it is, it's trade show time and he's out here. Ask your local shops if they carry/demo NS boards and if they don't tell them they should.

I wish I could help more. If your looking at the Titan TX you probably have a size 11.5+ boot, you should check out the Heritage X. It's awesome and our RC design is the _ _ _ _!


----------



## The Chairman

LuckyStrike said:


> Hate to be a pest but I am very interested in NS boards after reading these boards. Will there be an East Coast demo day?


The first demo is at Hunter Mtn. NY, Dec 12th and 13th, weather permitting. Thanks for your interest in our boards!


----------



## ckang008

If mountains ain't so small in Japan, I would have got the F1-R and bomb down slopes all day.  

Got myself this year's Trice though. HOw's that compared to the SL-R?


----------



## arsenic0

Are the mountains in Japan really that small? I mean..the entire country is basically one giant mountain range...i always saw the images and they looked amazing...
On a side note..

3rd time last week since i've owned my SL-R ive had someone ask if i have lights on the bottom of my board. They see it in line and the green glow it makes and always think i have lights on the bottom...


----------



## RaID

ckang008 said:


> If mountains ain't so small in Japan, I would have got the F1-R and bomb down slopes all day.
> 
> Got myself this year's Trice though. HOw's that compared to the SL-R?


which mountains in Japan youre talking about? Surely not the Japanese Alps around Nagano,
resorts of 1000m vertical + 800m vertical above that to hike


thanks for the reviews, sounds like the SL-R is the in-between-everything board im looking for,
ordered it today, now the waiting begins.


----------



## AWNOW

frosty1976 said:


> Wow more NS androids! You all match like N'Sinc


What issue is it that you have with NS?


----------



## Mr. Polonia

thanx for the reviews. my next board is def gonna be the F1R. people on this damn forum would sell their mothers for that board and i guess i would be the next in line


----------



## ckang008

RaID said:


> which mountains in Japan youre talking about? Surely not the Japanese Alps around Nagano,
> resorts of 1000m vertical + 800m vertical above that to hike
> 
> 
> thanks for the reviews, sounds like the SL-R is the in-between-everything board im looking for,
> ordered it today, now the waiting begins.



been riding around niigata mainly. I have less chance to go to nagano. Seems like it quite quick going down hills in japan compare to whistler/blackcomb when riding my uninc


Hope there's a good deal for the 161cm F1-R. I'll definitely pick that up next year when I heading to whistler.


----------



## Method

Vman said:


> Hey Method man, I talked to our NW rep and I mentioned the need for demos in your area. He doesn't have anything planned for Schweitzer, having such a large territory it's hard for him to do a lot of demos.
> 
> Our shops in your area that have boards and might demo them are: Dethbox in Sandpoint 208-265-5566 or Mtn. Gear in Spokane Valley 509-340-1140.
> Demo boards were just shipped to Phat Freds at the base of Grand Targhee also Peaked Sports in Driggs. I know that's a trek for you, but Grand Targhee's awesome!
> We really appreciate your business and I wish we could have a more extensive demo tour for you and everyone else. But we are a small company and are trying to expand this program.
> 
> Killing me with the potatoes. I love them anyway mashed, fried, scalloped, boiled, au gratin, tots. You name it, I'm going to work my ass off for you to get me some taters



Alright cool, thanks for responding back with all that information. I'll give them a try for some demos. I'll put the potatoes on hold for maybe next year :thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## bluetroll

waiting to pick up my premier f1r this weekend... sooo stoked! will post pics asap!

thanks for the review btw.


----------



## Johnny T

Nice write-up. You should try to find a NS dealer that actually stocks their boards, much less a demo, in VA/WV. It's an excercise in futility.


----------



## Guest

Morning...new member here from Italy  Just thought I'd post a pic of my new F1-R fresh from Evogear. Can't wait to ride it but alas, not enough snow yet here in the western Alps...


----------



## coffeenirvana

Shrike said:


> Morning...new member here from Italy  Just thought I'd post a pic of my new F1-R fresh from Evogear. Can't wait to ride it but alas, not enough snow yet here in the western Alps...


Nice looking board Shrike :thumbsup: Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ckang008

F1-R is sure a sweet looking board. What length is that F1-R? Not sure if I should get a 161cm F1-R.....  (have this year's 157cm Trice now)


----------



## Guest

it's a 163...I'm coming off a beat up 169 Völkl Apocalypse but I figured I'd like a shorter board this year...mainly for the second halves of our runs below the tree line.

Will checking the snow forecast every half hour make it snow sooner? I sure hope so...last season we were at 2m + by this time!


----------



## AWNOW

NS has been at Keystone this weekend, along with Burton and Forum. 

Didn't feel like standing in line for anything though.


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to thank everyone in this forum for their help. A couple weeks back I started shopping around for a new board and was introduced to NS officially. I knew they existed and had seen their boards before, but never really put much research into them. After narrowing my choices down to a NS Heritage/Premier F-1 and a Burton Flying V, I started looking online for as many reviews as possible. Thanks to this site I was able to get a lot of feedback on NS and really felt confident about getting the Premier F-1...which I copped yesterday! Coupled with some Ride Deltas, the setup looks clean and I can't wait to test out the performance! I'll be sure to let everyone know how it all works out...but I think everyone knows the outcome already.

Anyhow, thanks to everyone who posted their opinions on NS!


----------



## FLuiD

Sick Sense said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone in this forum for their help. A couple weeks back I started shopping around for a new board and was introduced to NS officially. I knew they existed and had seen their boards before, but never really put much research into them. After narrowing my choices down to a NS Heritage/Premier F-1 and a Burton Flying V, I started looking online for as many reviews as possible. Thanks to this site I was able to get a lot of feedback on NS and really felt confident about getting the Premier F-1...which I copped yesterday! Coupled with some Ride Deltas, the setup looks clean and I can't wait to test out the performance! I'll be sure to let everyone know how it all works out...but I think everyone knows the outcome already.
> 
> Anyhow, thanks to everyone who posted their opinions on NS!


Hey that's awesome man!!! Be sure to post pictures up in here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/18518-show-off-your-setup-youre-using.html


----------



## bluetroll

i have my premier f1r mounted on rome targas... i can't wait to ride it! especially with all the positive comments on it!


----------



## Guest

bluetroll said:


> i have my premier f1r mounted on rome targas... i can't wait to ride it! especially with all the positive comments on it!


Hell yeah man. Let me know what you think and I'll do the same. I have to hit up a funeral and graduation this weekend but I'll be on the mountain next weekend with mine  What size did you get?


----------



## bluetroll

Sick Sense said:


> Hell yeah man. Let me know what you think and I'll do the same. I have to hit up a funeral and graduation this weekend but I'll be on the mountain next weekend with mine  What size did you get?


i went with a 159... i'm around 175lbs.


----------



## Guest

bluetroll said:


> i went with a 159... i'm around 175lbs.


Cool man...I went with the 157. I rode 160s for a while but decided to go down a couple cm. By the way, even though NS says these boards are Big Mountain/Freeride, quite a few people said these boards are really good in the park (excluding rails) as well. I thought that was kind of neat. These are supposed to be amazing all around boards with terrifying speed! Can't wait to murder the slopes with my new weapon


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X

bluetroll said:


> i went with a 159... i'm around 175lbs.


i'm about the same weight and went with the 159 as well. i've been riding a 159/160 forever and was contemplating the 157 to gain a little mobility, but with the rc tech the 159 rides like a shorter board. i'm loving it so far.


----------



## bluetroll

ya dude... my buddy owns a premier from 2004 i think... holy crap that thing was fast... and heavy as a truck man!

i'm glad NS lighted up the deck...

i've got a 155 for my all mtn board... the premier is my freeride deck.


----------



## Guest

bluetroll said:


> ya dude... my buddy owns a premier from 2004 i think... holy crap that thing was fast... and heavy as a truck man!
> 
> i'm glad NS lighted up the deck...
> 
> i've got a 155 for my all mtn board... the premier is my freeride deck.


For sure...I didn't buy it for an all mountain or freestyle deck, but it's nice to know that it's versatile. Great minds think a like...good choice on the Premier. Happy riding man!


----------



## bluetroll

Sick Sense said:


> For sure...I didn't buy it for an all mountain or freestyle deck, but it's nice to know that it's versatile. Great minds think a like...good choice on the Premier. Happy riding man!


you too brother... enjoy the ride... hopefully, i can get out next week!


----------



## Johnny T

Oh man, looks like they are doing a demo at Wintergreen this saturday. Time to go find a new board for the year!


----------



## Toecutter

FLuiD said:


> ...super balls out awesomeness of the F1


This description from FLuiD, "the super balls out awesomeness of the F1" has been running through my head since I first read it a couple of weeks ago. It's been tormenting me, so I finally just got it over with and bought one on the way home from work this evening. Now I can sleep again, I hope. I may be able to ride it for myself tomorrow afternoon to see what the fuss is about.


----------



## bravo_castle

Toecutter said:


> This description from FLuiD, "the super balls out awesomeness of the F1" has been running through my head since I first read it a couple of weeks ago. It's been tormenting me, so I finally just got it over with and bought one on the way home from work this evening. Now I can sleep again, I hope. I may be able to ride it for myself tomorrow afternoon to see what the fuss is about.


you will not be disappointed. 
I have a 165 F1-R & it's so full of win, it blows my mind.
Now I have only rode an F1-R at the demo on crappy snow & at Wolf Creek on an epic pow day. 
I <3 my F1-R.


----------



## arsenic0

Ya i really liked the F1-R i rode here at hood, the conditions were absolute garbage(fog and rain so i couldnt see shit or get speed)..

Hope to demo it again at another resort here with better conditions later this season...and grab one late this season(if they are still available) or get one early next...


----------



## Toecutter

arsenic0 said:


> Ya i really liked the F1-R i rode here at hood, the conditions were absolute garbage(fog and rain so i couldnt see shit or get speed)..
> 
> Hope to demo it again at another resort here with better conditions later this season...and grab one late this season(if they are still available) or get one early next...


NS had their demo day here at Bachy on Saturday, but since the conditions weren't such that I'd normally grab my board, I didn't bother testing one out.


----------



## Toecutter

I took out the F1 for its inaugural flight today, and it is indeed "super balls out awesome." I was impressed by how it cut through the chop. I likened it to a tractor, plowing its way through everything. I can tell it's not as agile as the SL-R, but I felt totally stable and in control at speeds I'm not used to traveling.

I often hope that when I buy a piece of equipment it makes me better than I really am. That doesn't usually happen, but in the case of both Never Summer boards, they _do_ make me ride better than I am.

Edit: Oh yeah, second run down the mountain, BAM! Major core shot. It's in the shop getting p-texed tonight.


----------



## FLuiD

Toecutter said:


> I took out the F1 for its inaugural flight today, and it is indeed "super balls out awesome." I was impressed by how it cut through the chop. I likened it to a tractor, plowing its way through everything. I can tell it's not as agile as the SL-R, but I felt totally stable and in control at speeds I'm not used to traveling.
> 
> I often hope that when I buy a piece of equipment it makes me better than I really am. That doesn't usually happen, but in the case of both Never Summer boards, they _do_ make me ride better than I am.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, second run down the mountain, BAM! Major core shot. It's in the shop getting p-texed tonight.



Haha..Glad you like it. It's a sweet board. It totally changed my mind about stability and "alternative" camber boards. It is definitely a fast stick! Sucks about the core shot. It happens though and at least you're getting it fixed and moving on instead of whining. I am still skeered to bust the one out I bought yet until we get more snow!!! Congrats and enjoy the board.


----------



## Guest

Toecutter said:


> I took out the F1 for its inaugural flight today, and it is indeed "super balls out awesome." I was impressed by how it cut through the chop. I likened it to a tractor, plowing its way through everything. I can tell it's not as agile as the SL-R, but I felt totally stable and in control at speeds I'm not used to traveling.
> 
> I often hope that when I buy a piece of equipment it makes me better than I really am. That doesn't usually happen, but in the case of both Never Summer boards, they _do_ make me ride better than I am.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, second run down the mountain, BAM! Major core shot. It's in the shop getting p-texed tonight.


I finally took my F1 out on Sunday at Brighton...holy shit. There was nothing but ice and crud and this board cut through and held an edge in every turn! The dampening is unbelievable as well. I was bombing straight down hills through chop at ungodly speeds. Turning is fun, but with this board you can point it, tuck down, and watch as newbies become blurs in your peripheral!

One kid commented on my board in line and I later found him on the hill. I told him to watch as I demonstrated what a NS can do. I proceeded to point it and bomb straight down a steep face. I swear to god I was going 50MPH!!! 

Bottom line: This board is everything I imagined it to be and more. For those considering buying one...get on it now!


----------



## I need a name

Another day on my slr. Went around 50+mph on a few groomed blacks with no chatter. I don't know how you didn't love this board when you used it....


----------



## ek3

I have the SL-R and after two days of riding I have cracks in the sidewalls at nose and tail. Anyone have these cracks and know if it's defective?


----------



## bravo_castle

ek3 said:


> I have the SL-R and after two days of riding I have cracks in the sidewalls at nose and tail. Anyone have these cracks and know if it's defective?


Please post pictures. 

To answer your question, no & I have 2 SL-Rs.
*Contact Never Summer ASAP. *


----------



## AWNOW

I need a name said:


> Another day on my slr. Went around 50+mph on a few groomed blacks with no chatter. I don't know how you didn't love this board when you used it....


No you didn't


----------



## arsenic0

Chances are it's not cracks I'm guessing you Are seeing the construction gaps which are perfectly normal I think someone took a pic with the same question in another thread


----------



## Jay29

ek3 said:


> I have the SL-R and after two days of riding I have cracks in the sidewalls at nose and tail. Anyone have these cracks and know if it's defective?












Like this?


----------



## Toecutter

Jay29 said:


> Like this?


Mine has that notch in the same spot.


----------



## shredder07

yep so does mine


----------



## bravo_castle

Toecutter said:


> Mine has that notch in the same spot.


Like wise ALL my NS boards have that notch.
Nothing to be alarmed by.


----------



## ek3

I wish they were just notches


----------



## Jay29

ek3 said:


> I wish they were just notches


Form the picture, they look like scratches.:dunno:

Contact NS and let us know.


----------



## baldy

those definitely look like scratches man, i don't see any gaps or anything, just looks a little lighter from being scratched.


----------



## arsenic0

ya looks like you just rode over a tree sapling or something that scratched up the side a bit...


----------



## I need a name

AWNOW said:


> No you didn't


Yes I did... 50 isn't really that hard to do on a fairly long slope that was groomed with little to no people on it...


----------



## Guest

I need a name said:


> Yes I did... 50 isn't really that hard to do on a fairly long slope that was groomed with little to no people on it...


Agreed. My buddies have done 67 MPH before (indicated by GPS). Also, I've seen a video of someone on a Never Summer Titan doing 87 MPH! I swear I've done 50+ no problem on my Premier F1...maybe higher. I've learned to gauge speed pretty well from riding motorcycles so I'm very confident of my analysis. 

I'm going to get a GPS unit and bust my camera out one of these days...so we'll see what is doable.


----------



## ckang008

Sick Sense said:


> Agreed. My buddies have done 67 MPH before (indicated by GPS). Also, I've seen a video of someone on a Never Summer Titan doing 87 MPH! I swear I've done 50+ no problem on my Premier F1...maybe higher. I've learned to gauge speed pretty well from riding motorcycles so I'm very confident of my analysis.
> 
> I'm going to get a GPS unit and bust my camera out one of these days...so we'll see what is doable.


87mph on a titan!?!? Crap, I will love to see the video. I'm looking for something fast on grooms and if it's really that stable on the titan, I probably get it.


----------



## Guest

ckang008 said:


> 87mph on a titan!?!? Crap, I will love to see the video. I'm looking for something fast on grooms and if it's really that stable on the titan, I probably get it.


YouTube - 141 km/hr snowboard video

141 KM/HR = 87.6 MPH


----------



## I need a name

Sick Sense said:


> YouTube - 141 km/hr snowboard video
> 
> 141 KM/HR = 87.6 MPH


I saw that a while back, chatter must have been crazy.


----------



## Guest

I need a name said:


> I saw that a while back, chatter must have been crazy.


For sure...the F1 has more dampening than the Titan  I shit you not, the F1 is so stable in every condition...


----------



## bluetroll

i just took my ns premier f1-r 159 out today for the first time...

i rode in the glades with some fresh powder... wow.. it rides like a smaller board. it holds an edge very well even with a rocker and the rocker gives it a great feeling on powder..


----------



## adam2433

bluetroll said:


> i just took my ns premier f1-r 159 out today for the first time...
> 
> i rode in the glades with some fresh powder... wow.. it rides like a smaller board. it holds an edge very well even with a rocker and the rocker gives it a great feeling on powder..


you just had to bump this thread up again huh?!? haha. im trying hard to wait til next years boards come out to pick up either a premier or a raptor. cant wait to get rid of my clash. but all the awesome reviews of these boards is makin it tough to hold out!


----------



## Guest

adam2433 said:


> you just had to bump this thread up again huh?!? haha. im trying hard to wait til next years boards come out to pick up either a premier or a raptor. cant wait to get rid of my clash. but all the awesome reviews of these boards is makin it tough to hold out!


Let me make it easier for ya...this board is amazing. Have you seen next year's graphics? I like this year's Premier much more.


----------



## adam2433

I know it's amazing. And I honestly like both graphics. The raptor got a great early review though too!


----------



## Guest

adam2433 said:


> I know it's amazing. And I honestly like both graphics. The raptor got a great early review though too!


I read the review. It sounds like an amazing board as well.


----------



## ckang008

Raptor uses the same base as Titan or the premier?


----------



## CrookedMouth

Hey guys I'm new to the forum and have been checking out reviews on NS boards. I'm getting out of the Army and am picking up a new setup because I'm moving back to CA. I wear a size 13 but ordered some Salomon F22's what do ya'll think the smallest board I can get is considering the F22 makes my footprint smaller? I was looking at a Legacy or a Heritage.


----------



## bubbachubba340

BUMP. What advice would you give to a 5'9" and 140lb 15 year old looking between a 151 Evo-R and Circuit-R? I ride lots of park with jumps up to about 40 feet and lots of rails too. Im currently riding a 148 WWW rocker and its not quite enough for the bigger jumps when i land backseat while spinning especially. Basically I'm wondering if I can get away with the circuit-r on jumps or will it be a pain and I should step it up to the Evo?


----------



## bluetroll

get the evo. 51


----------



## bubbachubba340

My only concern with the Evo is that I'll be getting a bigger size and me being only 140 lbs im not sure if Ill be able to press it very well.


----------



## ghostovan

bubbachubba340 said:


> My only concern with the Evo is that I'll be getting a bigger size and me being only 140 lbs im not sure if Ill be able to press it very well.


I'm 140lbs (5'7") and ride all-mt on Evo-R 153 (my first full season). It feels great! I stay away from the park though, but working on basic ground tricks. You'll be fine on 151. Just get it!


----------



## bubbachubba340

Are you able to press it fairly easily?


----------



## FLuiD

IMO, go with the Evo if you are going to be hitting jumps etc. It's a better all around board then the Circuit is which is why the Evo is not the price point board and the Circuit is! Who cares about if someone else can press it. Most of it is technique and you can press any board if you know how. Obviously the results would be different on different boards! If you cant press a 51 Evo you are doing it wrong! If you get a chance demo one first which is always the best way to go!!! FYI I have been cruising around the 10/11 Heritage and can press it with ease! Premier F1-R comes up no problem too....Hell I even got Milo's BSOD up a bit today lol. Just practice and practice if it's something you want to do! Hell BA will jump in here and tell you his tales of riding tail on his swallow tail 167 Summit or some rediculousness like that!


----------



## n2i1c3k7

what is the technique for pressing anyway? because all i really do is lean back, and it doesnt work too well.


----------



## linvillegorge

Tell me more about this 10/11 Heritage. I have the 08/09 Heritage right now and I love that board for bombing, but I'm looking to pick up something more playful. I was looking to maybe pick up an Evo from this year as I can get one for $300 that's barely been used, but everyone is raving about next year's Heritage.

How does it compare to say, the Evo and SL-R from this year?


----------



## FLuiD

linvillegorge said:


> Tell me more about this 10/11 Heritage. I have the 08/09 Heritage right now and I love that board for bombing, but I'm looking to pick up something more playful. I was looking to maybe pick up an Evo from this year as I can get one for $300 that's barely been used, but everyone is raving about next year's Heritage.
> 
> How does it compare to say, the Evo and SL-R from this year?


For sure! It's the lightest NS I have EVER seen. Like seriously light (@158cm). It feels lighter with Targa's then an Evo with say 390's! The Heritage is no longer a "barn door" and now quite the Quiver Killer! That carbonium topsheet technology is sick and I sure hope it makes it's way in ALL the models. I have 5 days on it now and I don't wanna give it back, hehe. This means a lot considering I have IMO the 2 best NS's an Evo-R and a Premier F1-R. I really did not like the 08/09 Heritage personally. It felt stiffer then the F1-R and really slow edge to edge. It felt to me to be between the Circuit and Evo in damping abilities and just kind of felt dead. This years Heritage is truly an all mountain/freestyle/freeride board! If the Evo is park/play the 10/11 Heritage is truly an "SL on crack..." Quoting Gags from NS! It's not as playful as the Evo obviously but I would say it's between the SL and Premier where it should be. I am not the biggest SL fan personally though. The 10/11 Heritage is def more fun then any of the R/C SL's I have rode IMO hands down! It just snaps out of turns and is super smooth popping. It lands smooth every time and is very comfortable to jump/land on. I rode my Evo as my pow board last season and that Heritage feels much better when you can't see your feet! Toe side face shots!!!


----------



## Milo303

FLuiD said:


> For sure! It's the lightest NS I have EVER seen. Like seriously light (@158cm). It just snaps out of turns and is super smooth popping. It lands smooth every time and is very comfortable to jump/land on.


My thoughts exactly.....

I plan on demoing NS sticks this coming Sunday to expand on my short time with the 2011 Heritage. I was thoroughly impressed with the Heritage today, and it moved into the top of my list of sticks to debate for purchase next season.

It really is super light, responsive, smooth poppin, and felt fine at speed. I was also impressed with the vario grip on it. Felt a bit more stable then the 2010 Revolver and Legacy that I rode earlier this year and this board feels softer then both as well.

2011 Heritage is the closest to a do it all stick I've ever ridden


----------



## linvillegorge

Hmmm... I'm undecided. It'd be nice to have a "quiver killer" stick, but I really like my Heritage for bombing and will definitely be keeping it, so I think for my purposes, I might be better served to snatch up an Evo and save a couple hundred bucks.

Where are you guys demo'ing that 10/11 Heritage? I might need to hop on it.

As for the 08/09 Heritage, I don't feel like it really hits it's stride until you've put in about 20 days on it or so. Yeah, it's stiff as a barn door at first, but after it breaks in a little bit, it's just super damp and powers through about anything.


----------



## Milo303

linvillegorge said:


> Hmmm... I'm undecided. It'd be nice to have a "quiver killer" stick, but I really like my Heritage for bombing and will definitely be keeping it, so I think for my purposes, I might be better served to snatch up an Evo and save a couple hundred bucks.
> 
> Where are you guys demo'ing that 10/11 Heritage? I might need to hop on it.
> 
> As for the 08/09 Heritage, I don't feel like it really hits it's stride until you've put in about 20 days on it or so. Yeah, it's stiff as a barn door at first, but after it breaks in a little bit, it's just super damp and powers through about anything.




Pretty sure it's about to go back to NS.... If you notice it's been in the hands of people who do quality reviews from this forum. Hence all the reviews on the 2011 Heritage and Raptor from forum regulars.


----------

